# Nissan 3000 turbo v6



## DeLoreanZProject (Mar 31, 2005)

:givebeer: :fluffpol: hey ok i'm new to this forum. i don't have a nissan but i have a nissan 3000 turbo that i'm trying to fine info on. is this a good engine? or is this somthing that i can build the hell out of? i want to put it in my DeLorean. oh and can i put twin turbo on it?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

first off its called a vg30et, and as far i know i think it can handle around 400hp on stock internals (correct if wrong)


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

DeLoreanZProject said:


> :givebeer: :fluffpol: hey ok i'm new to this forum. i don't have a nissan but i have a nissan 3000 turbo that i'm trying to fine info on. is this a good engine? or is this somthing that i can build the hell out of? i want to put it in my DeLorean. oh and can i put twin turbo on it?


3000GT or 300 ZX?

hmmm....


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Spongerider said:


> 3000GT or 300 ZX?
> 
> hmmm....


 hes getting that from the engine cover










cept his says turbo as well


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

450-500hp is possible on the stock bottom end. Though above 450 is pushing it. It is a really good engine.

You can NOT make it TT. Single turbo is better anyways.


----------



## DeLoreanZProject (Mar 31, 2005)

yeah it does say 3000 turbo on top of the intake. i just found out that it came out of a 1985. is that still good? and if i wear to build this thing from the ground up. what steps should i take and so forth? and 400 hp on just the borrom end? what do i have to do? :jawdrop: also would i be able to put nos on this?


----------



## DeLoreanZProject (Mar 31, 2005)

bsaically what i'm wanting to do is do an engine swap in my DeLorean with this engine when it's all build up


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

you put a nitrous system on anything, yes the motor can still take 400hp on the stock bottom end.

to get to the 400hp mark, u would need a bigger turbo, intercooler, and lots of boost, i'm not sure what else, cause i only run NA cars


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

DeLoreanZProject said:


> yeah it does say 3000 turbo on top of the intake. i just found out that it came out of a 1985. is that still good? and if i wear to build this thing from the ground up. what steps should i take and so forth? and 400 hp on just the borrom end? what do i have to do? :jawdrop: also would i be able to put nos on this?


Yes you can put NITROUS on it. It is still good from an 85. What do you mean on just the bottom end?

Read this thread. http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=90001 it will tell you most of what you will need. I left the ignition out. Stock ignition might be able to support all the work. But I would go with an MSD and MSD coil pack to be safe.


----------

